# Interesting site - test your hearing



## Dundas (May 16, 2006)

Interesting site that I saw posted on another forum that I thought I'd pass on. Those of us who are boomers are having to face up to the fact that our hearing isn't what it used to be and we may want to make adjustments to our systems to compensate. 
This looks like an interesting tool:
http://www.digital-recordings.com/audiocd/audio.html

There is a lot of other interesting stuff on this site including a comparison of an RS Meter (unfortunately they don't say which one) to an B&K meter.
http://www.digital-recordings.com/audiocd/radio.html


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

some good links there, especially the links from the bottom page of the first site.


----------

